# What Do You Guys Think?



## markdido (Aug 17, 2017)

Gonna be in town from Orlando early May for 5 days.

Not familiar with the area, but in reading the posts here, the game plan is 3 mile, Sikes and the Pensacola Beach pier on weekdays.

Sound like a plan to you guys?

Not targeting anything specific.


----------

